
Show HN: Automated post deployment testing for any GitHub repo - CodyReichert
https://assertible.com/blog/effortless-post-deployment-testing-github
======
CodyReichert
We created an integration with GitHub that automatically runs tests against a
web service when a repository is 'deployed'. In short, this is how the
workflow looks:

\- Push code to GitHub

\- Build and deploy code on CI

\- Send a _deployment event_ to the GitHub repository

\- Assertible automatically runs tests on the web service

We've got some configurations with popular CI providers, like Travis and
Wercker here:
[https://github.com/assertible/deployments](https://github.com/assertible/deployments)

Would love to hear your thoughts on this!

